# TT RS Interior Trim Install Question (CF pieces from OSIR)



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone have any insight into how to install the "C Frame" piece that fits around the shifter? I purchased the CF pieces from Osir (who said all the trim parts "snap in") but C Frame trim doesn't have any clips--rather, it looks like an overlay. I can't imagine you have to peel the OEM piece off...but I can't tell.

Interior Trim (includes OEM pic and exploded diagram of the install areas)


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Osir Trim Install*

I bought that interior trim as well and can't figure out for the life of me how to install any of it. OSIR isn't being very helpful with install instructions either. Maybe post a vid or photos of the installation?


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

trichards69 said:


> I bought that interior trim as well and can't figure out for the life of me how to install any of it. OSIR isn't being very helpful with install instructions either. Maybe post a vid or photos of the installation?


Equally frustrated w/their lack of instruction (particularly given the cost of the trim). One would think that to produce the various trim pieces for the TT RS, they w/could have documented the process and developed (even) a simple installation guide. I can see how the glove box trim fits and believe I can figure out the ashtray cover, but none of that is getting installed w/out the C Frame. If this remains the case (that is, they fail to provide an instruction), I’m going to ask Osir for a full refund…and look for another CF source to enhance my cabin (or cockpit—depending on your preferred parlance).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I recently had the center console trim out, it's really not too bad, take a look at my writeup:

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/21856.phtml

But I thought I had seen in the factory manual that to get the ashtray cover off the climate control and nav need to be removed.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey, thanks for that. Your write up helps to highlight the problem w/the Osir trim piece for that area. If you take a look at the Osir piece, you'll notice it doesn't have the clips on the bottom (appears they only replicated the top part). So, I'm guessing that means the brushed aluminum top has to be peeled off(?). 

In your experience, did you notice that the aluminum top plate can be seperated from the bottom?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

It seemed to really be one piece, I guess you could separate them but would likely damage the aluminum


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It seemed to really be one piece, I guess you could separate them but would likely damage the aluminum


I know these German pieces are more expensive than OSIR, but they are full replacement parts and are the most drop-dead gorgeous CF I've ever seen. I run an OSIR front mask and the OSIR quality isn't even in the same ballpark (I ended up painting the OSIR mask matte black to match the air inlets - which in the end looks good to me).

I will confess that I had the carbon-works pieces installed professionally (and apparently the C-frame is a bit of a pita) but they look so fantastic it was worth it. 

For info on these CF pieces:

mail: [email protected]
web: www.carbon-works-berlin.com


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree...I lifted mine part way (as your write up described) and couldn't see how one wouldn't damage the aluminum. 

Osir also told me I wouldn't need any adhesive to do the install...so, point of confusion/frustration part 2. 

In any event, thanks for your post.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

TT412GO said:


> I know these German pieces are more expensive than OSIR, but they are full replacement parts and are the most drop-dead gorgeous CF I've ever seen. I run an OSIR front mask and the OSIR quality isn't even in the same ballpark (I ended up painting the OSIR mask matte black to match the air inlets - which in the end looks good to me).
> 
> I will confess that I had the carbon-works pieces installed professionally (and apparently the C-frame is a bit of a pita) but they look so fantastic it was worth it.
> 
> ...


Nice...and thanks for the links. The OSIR (interior) pieces look fine to me--of course, they are not installed so I can't comment on the aesthetics within the context of the rest of the cabin. I was counting on a little more support from them and whole replacements. I've sent them a second request...I can't imagine they couldn't produce a simple installation guide for at least the C Frame and ash tray piece. So, perhaps more to follow. 

Cheers!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

what's weird is that the other osir pieces have the correct posts to clip in like the oem part but the cframe doesn't


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Agree...first time I've seen that. Usually, I want to preserve my OEM...


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

OSIR's response indicated that they are going to contact the manufacturer for the install instructions. So, more to follow. Perhaps.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Response:

"C Frame TT MK2
Pull the leather boot up and flip it up above the shift knob.
Now you can use your fingers dig into the hole and pull the whole factory center frame up. Do it slowly.
Once you remove the center frame, use a big knife to separate the metal surface from the plastic support frame.
Glue the C Frame TT MK2 back on.

ASHTRAY cover
Before you put the center frame back, work on the ashtray cover now.
Remove the air-con control unit.
Remove the 2 screws that hold the ashtray. You will see them after you remove the center frame.
Remove the third screw located at the top of the ashtray. You will know why I ask you to remove the air-con control unit now.
Once you removed the whole ashtray, separate the metal c"

Doesn't sound hard but I wish they would put this stuff on their site.


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

*soo let me get this straight....*

we do have to pry the brushed alum pieces from the center console and ashtray and then re glue the osir carbon bits down? Holy pita!:banghead:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

And the notes I've seen in the factory repair manual say that to get the ashtray out you do need to remove the climate control module. But to get that out you need to remove the headunit. Seems like a pretty decent task.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

The instructions are made to appear easy...but I agree, the operation seems a risk.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok, I'll be nice to you TT-RS slow pokes.... I just put a TT-RS arm-rest kit in my 08 (turns it to leather and puts the little rest thing in)... Well, that just sucked a big one to do. You have to take the front console and rear console out to accomplish it... Well, for those who spend the 99 bux on the Bentley manual all this stuff is pretty easy...

This is easier than you think and does not hurt a thing...


The instructions (in other post) below are basically what Bentley says..

I would not mind buying someone's used piece... If the price is cheap, or just the shipping..


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just finished installing the OSIR carbon fiber C-Frame and Glove Box Trim. Before I get started I have to say I'm extremely disappointed with the fit of the pieces from OSIR. It took a lot of customizing to get them to fit properly.

Here's the sequence to take apart:

1: GLOVE BOX: Just use a plastic pry bar and pop off the trim. It's easy and very straight forward.

2: C-FRAME: There are plenty of threads on VW Vortex as to how to pull up the C-Frame. Unscrew the shift boot trim, unplug the C-Frame switches and you should have the C-Frame loose and ready for the next step. Make sure you have all the metal clips still installed in the console. Sometimes they come up with the C-Frame.

3: ASH TRAY: Here's the tough part. You will see the 2 bolts in the front of the ash tray but there's another one in the back. You have to take out the Climatronic unit. I used a very long Allen wrench to hook behind the unit and apply pressure toward the rear of the car. Then use a very thin piece of metal to slip between the console and climatronic unit either on the left of right. There's a metal spring clip that needs to be compressed to release and it will pull out straight forward.. I used a long feeler gauge which worked perfectly. YOU DO NOT HAVE TO REMOVE THE RADIO. Move the Climatronic unit aside and you will see a square hole for the rear bolt to the ash tray. After removing the rear bolt tilt the front of the ash tray up in the front and pull out. Then pry off the top of the ash tray from the ABS base which is held in place by a couple of pins at the rear of the ash tray top. Set this aside when removed as the new ash tray top from OSIR is a complete unit so there's no need to pry off the aluminum.

Now that you have everything apart it's time to install.

1: GLOVE BOX TRIM: Compare the stock trim piece and you will see a notch in the aluminum on either side of the glove box handle. This notch does not exist on the OSIR piece so you will need a dremel with a grinding bit to make the notches. If you do not make these notches the trim will not sit flush and will pop out on the bottom about an 1/8 of an inch or more.

2: C-FRAME: Carefully separate the aluminum from the ABS base. Take your time but it's not that difficult. After you have removed the aluminum fit the carbon fiber C-Frame over the switches and you will see that it needs to be trimmed or the S switch will stick. Once you get the C-Frame to fit loosely over the switches it's time to glue the carbon fiber C-Frame to the ABS base. I used clear RTV silicone and wait a FULL 24 HRS for it to cure. Now it's time to TEST FIT the C-Frame in the console noting any clearance issues where it fits TOO TIGHT against the console. I used a sanding block to sand down the areas that bind. Make sure you sand just the edges as you will not see where you sanded when it's installed. Set the C-Frame assembly aside and now it's time to work on the ash tray.

3: ASH TRAY: The OSIR carbon fiber ash tray has the 2 pins at the rear to pop into the ABS ash tray unit. I wasn't happy with the fit but it worked. Once again apply clear silicone toward the front of the ash tray lid base. Then install the OSIR lid to the ABS unit. I chose not to compress the silicone too much as I felt the lid needed a little more height to mate up with the C-Frame and I turned out to be right. Once again let the silicone cure for 24 HRS then install the ash tray. You can press the climatronic unit back into place after the ash tray is installed.

4: C-FRAME: Now you can screw the shift boot trim ring back onto the C-Frame the plug in the switches. You have already test fitted the C-Frame so it should press down onto the clips without issue.

YOU'RE DONE

May personal take on the OSIR pieces is that the attention to detail and fit could have been much better. Especially when you consider the price of each item. This is NOT a quick project as it takes a lot of time getting everything to fit properly but it looks good when completed. I will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear there is more trouble from OSIR. I WAS interested in some of their stuff but after reading several user reviews that their service, quality and fitment were subpar I decided that saving a little was not worth the risk of buying from a company that does not stand behind its product.


----------

